# Ceiling Treatment Advice



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a non optional space that I have contemplated acoustically treating for years. My room is closer to a square than a rectangle, and has a soffit running through the middle of it. The soffit is 6’2” wide and protrudes 10” into the room. My TV/audio gear is built in-wall and is centered beneath the soffit. So is the center channel speaker. The front right and left speakers flank the outside of the soffit and the couch or listen position is again centered beneath the soffit. The listening position is about 10’ back from TV/front wall and almost in the center of the room (i.e. the couch is not up against the back wall). The room’s ceiling height is 8’.

My question/thoughts are this… I think the best way to address speaker first reflection points is by using a cloud. I need a little help in determining how big to make the cloud (just the size of the soffit or should it extend past the edge a little?). I already have some 2’ X 4’ X 2” 6 lbs rigid fiberglass but wonder if this is a little overkill for this application. Would 1” be better (this would hang less into the room)? How about using Tectum? How much space between the cloud and sheet rock is optimal? I also wonder if there is any value in placing treatments along the sides of the soffit and the ceiling. My gut reaction is this will have little effect as the soffit is in the middle of the room away from the sidewall boundaries.

I have seen clouds made out of sheetrock corner bead and most likely this will be the direction I take, but I am also open to other suggestion on construction methods.

Thanks for any and all input!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

1" would be plenty for reflection duty and give you the extra headroom. If the speakers are just outside the soffit area and not way outside it, most likely just a small area approx halfway between you and the speakers under the soffit will be sufficient.

Bryan


----------

